# Riverside Caravan Park, Plymouth



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

An article in a Plymouth Newspaper:-

12:00 - 13 September 2005 

Once again I open my Herald and am horrified to read letters complaining that Riverside Caravan Park is to be sold to developers. As the owner of Riverside I can give the assurance that this is not the case. I have developed my business over the past 27 years through significant investment, hard work and the support of loyal customers, many of them local.

Initially on a 99-year lease, I was given the opportunity to purchase the freehold as it is now surplus to Plymouth City Council's requirements.

This will provide security for my family and a significant cash payout to the city council.

I am disappointed that the Evening Herald wrote the article in such a way as to suggest that the land may be sold to developers for factories when they knew full well that the land had been sold to me. We have many customers who have relatives from other areas who visit us regularly. The damage that this article and subsequent incorrect rumours could cause to our business is therefore not only confined to visitors from the Plymouth area.

I trust that I have put to bed the many rumours surrounding Riverside Caravan Park and would like to thank the many loyal customers for their continued support.

IWA GRAY

Proprietor


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Encouraging to hear that the site is to remain, we have used it numerous times as a 'stopover' when taking an early morning crossing to Roscoff, lovely little site, and easy access too.


Regards M&D


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

It gets right up my nose that so called newspapers can print any old rubbish and get away with it. If forced to apologise it would probably be in small print tucked away inside somewhere.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SUE THEM

Motorhomer


----------

